# Do your rabbits hate walking on floors?



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 24, 2013)

Sophie will not walk on hardwoods or smooth linoleum. I thought she would've by now, it's been 6 months since I've had her but she will only walk on carpet and the rough Lino that's in her condo.

Considering how curious rabbits are, she must really hate flooring because she wants nothing to do with it.

I'm not complaining, it's nice because I don't have to block off a bunch of areas to keep her out

I don't ever assume anything but is it fairly certain she won't ever walk on floor since she hasn't done it up to this point?

I would like to add though, she DOES walk on her marble tile and it's as slippery as flooring can get! What's with that? Lol


----------



## J.Bosley (Sep 24, 2013)

My new guy, Dax, is very unsure of the hardwood floors. He will venture into it, but does it unsteadily and rushes back to the safety of the foam mats. Haha! It's so cute.

Chive on the other hand could care less.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 24, 2013)

My minirex Stuart will brave any kind of flooring, whereas Slatey (smooth fur, nethie cross), seems to slide out very quickly. He goes extra extra slow if he really feels he has to cross a slippery floor 

I think it has something to do with overall traction of the fur on the floor surface.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 24, 2013)

My rabbits don't like the slippery floors in our house. It's all either tile or some sort of fake wood stuff. My room has rugs covering almost all of the floor. Before there were cats in our house, I could leave my door wide open and they wouldn't venture more than a foot into the tiled hallway because they didn't want to leave the safety of their rugs. Now that there are other animals that might come into my room though, we use a gate or the door.


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 24, 2013)

Larry doesn't care, but bramble hates laminate floor in our bedroom, she just refuses to go in there. I only ever take her in there to clip her nails, because she won't budge off my lap


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 24, 2013)

lauraloo said:


> I only ever take her in there to clip her nails, because she won't budge off my lap



Lol that's hilarious..and a very good idea!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 24, 2013)

lauraloo said:


> Larry doesn't care, but bramble hates laminate floor in our bedroom, she just refuses to go in there. I only ever take her in there to clip her nails, because she won't budge off my lap



In my room sometimes I wonder if my rabbits even like me since they're usually too busy doing "bunny stuff" but if I take them elsewhere they like to run over to me and climb on me because they don't like the slippery floor and then I think "oh, they like me, they really like me!"


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 24, 2013)

Some of our wouldn't walk on the tile or wood and we had to put throw rugs and runners down. Other never paid any mind to the floor and we had to block off the hallway and the stairs.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 24, 2013)

Ellie was raised on hardwoods and doesn't care about them. She did like the rug that I put down for her, but she ate it so I had to pull it. But hardwoods are nothing for her, she runs and binkies and skids around. haha.


----------



## PaGal (Sep 25, 2013)

Thumper's room has a bit of linoleum in front of the door. At first he wouldn't go on it but now he does and it's one of his favorite places to lay when he is warm. On the other side of the room are two doorways (no actual door). One opens to the dining room and one to the kitchen. The one to the dining room has a rug next to it on the dining room side which is where my dogs bowls are. Thumper will go into the dining room because he knows the rug is there although he does venture off of it and across the room. I have had him park himself on top of my feet rather than be on the slippery floor.

He won't come through the kitchen though even if I put a rug by that door way. maybe over time he would, like if I left it there and tried every day but I have tried off and on several times and no go.


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 27, 2013)

missyscove said:


> In my room sometimes I wonder if my rabbits even like me since they're usually too busy doing "bunny stuff" but if I take them elsewhere they like to run over to me and climb on me because they don't like the slippery floor and then I think "oh, they like me, they really like me!"



Ha ha ha I think the same, because generally Bram is a diva, she hates been cuddled, and she will kick up a stink if you try. But when she is in that room she won't move off my lap, and I think oh finally we are bonding. Then once she back out of there she's running around flicking her feet and stamping as if to say keep away from me devil woman


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 27, 2013)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Lol that's hilarious..and a very good idea!



It's better than putting her on her back because that really freaks her out. I still feel bad though because I know she must be scared in there. However when it comes to Larry I have to put him on his back or he would be biting an jumping all over the place


----------

